# Teamspeak Server macht ärger!



## DER USER (9. April 2005)

Hallöchen   

  Ich habe ein Problem... und zwar bekomme ich nicht das ganze Controlpanel im Superadmin-Menü angezeigt (siehe linke Seite des Screenshots)

Bitte hier klicken, um den Screenshot aufzurufen.

Ich habe übrigends auch etwas  dazu befragt, aber leider weiß ich nicht genau wie ich mein Problem in Worten fassen soll...

Bitte, bitte hilfe!


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2005)

Also ich will ja nichts sagen aber haste einfach mal draufgeklickt?


----------



## DER USER (10. April 2005)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich will ja nichts sagen aber haste einfach mal draufgeklickt?



Wow, was bist du ein Schlauer! Da wäre ich ja niemals drauf gekommen.
Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Antworten, danke.


[EDIT:] Merke schon, du hast gar keine Ahnung vom Teamspeak, würde dich bitte, nicht mehr in diesem Topic zu schreiben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. April 2005)

Calm down! Es wird versucht dir zu helfen - NICHT umgekehrt!


----------



## Draxx (10. April 2005)

Also ich will ja nichts sagen aber wenn man Hilfe nicht mehr erkennt kann einem nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ich Administriere 12 Teamspeak Server habe entsprechend Ahnung aber wie du willst dann helfe ich dir halt nicht.


----------



## DER USER (11. April 2005)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich will ja nichts sagen aber wenn man Hilfe nicht mehr erkennt kann einem nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ich Administriere 12 Teamspeak Server habe entsprechend Ahnung aber wie du willst dann helfe ich dir halt nicht.



Dann hättest du ja auch von Anfang an etwas ernsteres schreiben können, als "haste einfach mal draufgeklickt"...blablabla... Dann sag doch wo ich drauf klicken soll und ned so eine ******e 

Doofes Forum... ich versuche es bei Spotlight oder so


----------



## Nexus2kSwiss (13. April 2005)

Drückste mal auf Servers, wählst den gewünschten Server (mit klick auf Select) und schon haste das ganze Control Panel ^^


----------

